# I'm a little worried!!! Need some help.



## antigua

Please read the below link. We were really excited about going to the campground this weekend but something has us worried....:no:
I would really like some advice from you if you had to deal with something like this. I consider myself a nice guy and respect everyone around me. Especially fellow campers. But, push me, you better duck

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/around-campfire/962-camper-ready-almost.html


----------



## happiestcamper

I think you probably have no problem with however you choose to handle it, as it seems the rest of your neighbors don't care for him. They probably would all stand behind you 100% if you had to take any action. :whipyobut:

Of course, go through the proper channels first - the CG owners. You never know, they may be at the point where they are just waiting for one more complaint against this guy to throw him out :whip:


----------



## orangecamper

I agree with Happiestcamper! It sounds like you know how to handle someone like this, if it comes to something you need to handle. I hope it's not something that ends up needing to be "handled", but you are paying to be there, and don't let one yahoo ruin your time!


----------



## antigua

Thanks you guys! I'm hoping for a trouble free season but time will tell. I'm sure it will be fine. Everyone there has been great. Emily has another new friend she can play with. Same age too (7) It funny, as soon as the met the other little girl asked Emily to come back to her trailer to watch a movie with her. I saw that and thought, How sweet is that. They never met but trust one another in friendship without any questions. Wow!


----------



## orangecamper

It amazes me how open and trusting kids are. I vaguely remember being like that, LOL! My best friend's 6 year old daughter is like that. My oldest nephew, too. He used to walk up to ANY kids around, not matter how much older, and just say "Hey, kid, lets go play!"
I think it will be fine, a good place for you all! Obviously, even though the other people know how he is, he hasn't pushed anyone enough to get kicked out. :icon_smile_sun:


----------



## bighabsfan11

Take the wait and see approach, I guess...good luck with it all!


----------



## antigua

bighabsfan11 said:


> Take the wait and see approach, I guess...good luck with it all!


 
That's exactly what I'm going to do. Keep my ears open and my mouth shut and see what happens. I had a couple of days to think about it and I'm not going to let one guy out of many great people we've met tick me off. At least not yet anyway.:whipyobut: 

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## ctfortner

Ok, let me get my 2 cents worth in here 

I personally can take a lot (loud, drinking, cussing), heck in the right situation I do it myself. When my (or other friends) kids are around, that is a different story. I definitely would take the wait and see approach, but I do know the first time my kids cant be outside for any reason caused by neighbor campers, then we have problems.

From past experiences not even camping related, I would definitely try to have a chat with them (if you decide to) during the morning or early day. Less likely to be drinking or drunk for one thing. Have a calm situation, no crowd around, no friends... Probably the worst thing to do would be to go over in the heat of the crime because he is likely loaded, has friends to impress and be MR [email protected] Not that you couldnt handle it, but it would only end badly for your family trip too if it went to that. 

We had something not really similar one time, but we were all camping and a friend of ours came out. He brought a friend of his. Well both were pretty loaded up. Then we were all playing poker and I noticed a sidearm on the guy that I didnt know. Short story is we waited on a good opportunity and got the guy by himself where everyone was calm and basically told him he needs to leave with that because we could all go to jail, get kicked out, etc... But it was a calm, not in front of everyone else, just a "hey man, lets chat a sec" situation.

NOW, your guy may not be one of those, and I know those type to. Nother story nother time. We all know your a good guy and will do your best to do the right thing, all we can hope is he responds to it. If not, you just have to do what you got to do.


----------



## mark

I agree with ct, definately a group discussion, calm, point out what may be offensive , but also bring out positive things about him so he doesn't feel "ganged-up" on. One of the wall decorations in my old camper was my certificate from Army Ranger School, which I had hung as a personal reminder for me every day where I had been and what I expect of myself, long story short, the campground drunk stopped in to borrow something, saw it, and the next time he tied one on, wanted to prove he could whoop the " badass" ranger. If you ever met me, I come across as mellow, soft spoken, kind and helpful, but he saw it, and having too much to drink, he ran his mouth and wanted to fight.we didn't, and what I said to him in a gentle way, made him realize his error, and everything was fine, violence or confrontation never solves anything really, and every fight has 2 losers. ok, off the soap box now.


----------



## antigua

"and what I said to him in a gentle way, made him realize his error,"

Ok, I'll bite, what did you say to him?

I agree, I'm there to relax and have a good time, teach my kids how to fish and nature in general. No TV, No phone, Little radio but all I want is to have great conversation with friends, maybe a few drinks, a great warm fire, roast some marshmellows and eat great food. Throw in some fishing, swimming and some hiking and you got a great weekend. I'm not there to try to prove myself to anyone or impress anyone....ok maybe my kids but I'm not there to cause confrontation or violence. I will put an end to it pretty quick but only if there's no other way. Not my first choice obviously. Lets have fun. We're going up on Sunday to level up the camper so they can hook up the sewer lines, I just hope they put the trailer in the right spot this time. Next weekend I think will be our first weekend at the trailer.  Can't wait!!!!! Please, wish me luck!!!


----------



## orangecamper

:yippie::icon_smile_campfire
GOOD LUCK!!!! You will have a great time!


----------



## antigua

Well we're back. Buddy wasn't there so I didn't have to worry about that. The trailer was in the right spot. That's good too. I leveled the camper and everything is nice and true. All this good news you think everything is great right?.........Nope! Somehow i managed to fry my converter. Ya, I know what your thinking....It's either, That's going to cost him big $$$$ or How the heck did he manage to do that???? Well, the only thing I can think of is last weekend I crossed the wires on the battery. When I realized the mistake I corrected it right away. The park tells me that's enough to do some damage. So, now I'm stuck!!! Any thoughts?


----------



## antigua

UPDATE!!!
After a lot of research, I found out that the Converter has a "Reverse Polarity Protection Circuit" Just for guys like me that wire up the battery wrong. It's designed to protect the converter by blowing one of the 2 30amp fuses. It blew both of them and now the 12V side of the converter has no power. So the protection circuit failed and well pretty much fried. So I convinced them that, that was a manufactures defect.  The good news is that it has a 2 year warranty so it's covered. I get a new one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## orangecamper

:rotflmao1:HAHA! Way to go! Gotta love warranties...


----------



## happiestcamper

:thumbup1:


----------



## antigua

UPDATE
The trailer was fixed yesterday. :yippie: Now we can start camping. Emily is very excited to go. This weekend will be our first camping trip. Just one night as Liam has his last play ball thing we signed him up for on Sunday morning. But after that, I plan to go every weekend.......well almost.


----------



## antigua

Well I thought I would keep you up to date. Turns out the guy behind me is a great guy. I really like his personality and his outlook on life. That being said, he's stilll a bit of a slob. The person of intrest that everyone was warning me about was forced out of the park by the owner because of his personality, dog, wife and loud parties. The new people are great and all is well. I found myself calming everyone else in our little section down to let them know how nice he actually is. Anyway, to make a long story short, we love the place, we're staying another year and we bought a golf cart. IT's a huge campground...... really!!! Takes an hour to get to the lake from our site. Not any more though  I hope everyone had a great summer, ours is still going at least untill our Canadian Thanks Giving which is in a few weeks. I'll post some more pics soon. I took so many of them. How was everyones summer so far?


----------



## l2l

Glad you had a great summer Shane..

Maybe I will plan a weekend at your campground next year :thumbup1:


----------



## antigua

You'll like it there. Lots of fun, We just bought a golf cart........Yup, we're there for a while.


----------



## knomadiq

hmm got a question, i am new to this whole camping thing. but is this a trailor park or like a vacaction set up? don't know?


----------



## jetboater

Make sure you write that down in the "did that,don't do it again" book.

Enjoy camping


----------



## antigua

LOL!! Well we bought the golf cart because it take about an hour to walk to the beach or fishing. Now it takes 5 min.  I love it, the kids love it and we have a lot of fun. I even personalized it. We were there all summer long and we liked it so much that we thought we'd stay for a few more so why not.


----------

